# Newbie from Derbyshire



## SteveRs (Oct 15, 2019)

Hi guys just bought my Ttrs and what a great car running stage 2
Spec
Uprated fuel Pump
BBS CHR alloys
Uprated Intercooler
BilsteinCoilovers
Lambo big brake conversion.
Apr stage 2 map
Custom 3" exhaust with sports cat
Carbon itg induction kit
Carbon front splitter


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Steve, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## SteveRs (Oct 15, 2019)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Steve, Welcome to the TTF.
> Hoggy.


Thanks mate 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## lippyrich (Sep 14, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Steve.

Nice motor, love the calipers.


----------



## SteveRs (Oct 15, 2019)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome


Cheers mate.


----------



## SteveRs (Oct 15, 2019)

lippyrich said:


> Welcome to the forum Steve.
> 
> Nice motor, love the calipers.


Thanks mate, yeah the Lambo breaks are pretty sweet.


----------

